# Slayer 1 group



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Hadn't realised hasbean were taking pre orders- http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/slayer-1-group

Anyone got £6500 they want to lend me, and when I say lend I really mean give


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''All pre-orders taken before production begins will receive free custom powder coating in a colour of their choice, free delivery, installation and initial training''

'' Slayer 1 group comes standard with an adjustable needle- valve to control the pre-brew flow rate, allowing Baristas to flavor-profile their coffees. In addition to flow-rate control for pre-brew, Baristas now have the ability to set a different pre-brew pressure as well as a secondary brew pressure (either higher or lower than the standard brew pressure).''


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

I presume that blue or red wouldn't really be the only options if you were to shell out that amount of cash.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Some scales built into the drip tray would be nice at that price ; )


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> ''All pre-orders taken before production begins will receive free custom powder coating in a colour of their choice, free delivery, installation and initial training''
> 
> '' Slayer 1 group comes standard with an adjustable needle- valve to control the pre-brew flow rate, allowing Baristas to flavor-profile their coffees. In addition to flow-rate control for pre-brew, Baristas now have the ability to set a different pre-brew pressure as well as a secondary brew pressure (either higher or lower than the standard brew pressure).''


Your new dream machine Gary?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I still think it's a bit weird where they've chosen to put the digital display?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> I still think it's a bit weird where they've chosen to put the digital display?


Aren't can't see it on the picture . Where is it ?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Pure coffee porn.... I would need to prepare my divorce papers before getting my order in!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

On the hasbean link there is a video. You will see it there Mrboots.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Wobin19 said:


> On the hasbean link there is a video. You will see it there Mrboots.


It's not that display, those are on the commercial ones. The group 1 has a screen facing the front but it's mounted on the back of the cup tray.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Check the picks in this article and you'll see the screen. http://sprudge.com/slayer-one-group-melbourne.html


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ah, I wrongly assumed the one group would be the same as the others. mmm, perhaps I will hold off on my order then....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wobin19 said:


> On the hasbean link there is a video. You will see it there Mrboots.


Itsnt that on the three group . Is this a dual boiler then ( one group. )

In answer yes but with a pre heat coil ? What's this ? With a swipe digital display ? Need to see more before spunking £6500 on one .


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Itsnt that not he three group . Is this a dual boiler then ( one group. )
> 
> In answer yes but with a pre heat coil ? What's this ? With a swipe digital display ? Need to see more before spunking £6500 on one .


I certainly not stretch to one but I think the slayers selling point has always been true pressure profiling which most pump machine don't offer control of. Correct me if I'm wrong. I may very well be wrong!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> I certainly not stretch to one but I think the slayers selling point has always been true pressure profiling which most pump machine don't offer control of. Correct me if I'm wrong. I may very well be wrong!


Yep thats my impression . Out of interest has anyone here ever had a shot of a slayer anywhere ? On holiday etc , I'm not even aware there are any in the uk are there ? I've seen the pulls the viscosity that comes from them, but porno pulls don't always translate into tastes


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep thats my impression . Out of interest has anyone here ever had a shot of a slayer anywhere ? On holiday etc , I'm not even aware there are any in the uk are there ? I've seen the pulls the viscosity that comes from them, but porno pulls don't always translate into tastes


You'd be lucky to find a la marzocco over here. I think hasbean obviously have them in there HQ and they seem to be distributers. There must be one somewhere in a shop in the uk?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> You'd be lucky to find a la marzocco over here. I think hasbean obviously have them in there HQ and they seem to be distributers. There must be one somewhere in a shop in the uk?


Which la marazoco are you referring to ? Have a look at the one below . Bill Crossland in the USA has been working on a pressure profiling home machine as a project , be interesting to see how it comes out.










Are you mean in Northern Ireland ? Doesn't 3m in dublin have some fancy machines?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Which la marazoco are you referring to ? Have a look at the one below . Bill Crossland in the USA has been working on a pressure profiling home machine as a project , be interesting to see how it comes out.


That was a bit unfair to Northern Ireland on my behalf, I do know some cafes running la ma's. I just wouldn't expect to see a slayer over here any time soon!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think potentially what the slayers do is amazing , but I reserve judgement Til I've tasted a shot from one. I'm not sure it I would ever have the patience to fiddle with temp and pressure profile, pre infusion time for each shot or different coffees. The again I am a rather analogue gentleman in a digital age .......


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I also haven't made it to 3fe yet. I think there's quite a few places in Dublin worth visiting and it's only a few hours drive or by train for me but I still haven't managed to make the journey. I'll maybe get there in December.


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

I want.

That is all


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think potentially what the slayers do is amazing , but I reserve judgement Til I've tasted a shot from one. I'm not sure it I would ever have the patience to fiddle with temp and pressure profile, pre infusion time for each shot or different coffees. The again I am a rather analogue gentleman in a digital age .......


I used to love the idea of the speedster and and gs3 but since joining here, reading about the L1 and fitting a PID to my classic (which is great for the stable start point and improved steaming) I've realised I really probably wouldn't spend time adjusting temp and pressure etc and some day I'll maybe fork out for the L1!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Barry genius, yes it would look nice on any counter , it is plumbed and tank fed tho . ....... some of it comes down to the type of bean and taste you want or would like to extract from it . This is where the supporters of the slayers says it excels , using it to define tastes in single origin , that they couldn't before, why not go the whole hog and pair it with a EK43 . But again without experiencing it , it's all reading and opinions . Love to try a shot of one by a skilled user tho


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think it is horrible in every way. I probably stand alone as usual but so what?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I think it is horrible in every way. I probably stand alone as usual but so what?


You could choose any colour tho Dave ..............


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I think it is horrible in every way. I probably stand alone as usual but so what?


You wouldn't say no if someone gave you one though would you?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

3 times better than the l1 or to 6 times better that an expo I don't think so in fact twice as good as an l1 I still don't think so. Finally the pump machine that dues what the l1 does great. It does have temp control as well I suppose. Still would love to play on one but £6500 !


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think potentially what the slayers do is amazing , but I reserve judgement Til I've tasted a shot from one. I'm not sure it I would ever have the patience to fiddle with temp and pressure profile, pre infusion time for each shot or different coffees. The again I am a rather analogue gentleman in a digital age .......


Our local pub The Plough Harborne have a 2 group slayer , they run 1 min shots that taste decent , that's how forgiving a machine is with flow and pressure profiling with PiD


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I think it is horrible in every way.


Gotta say its probably the one? time I cannot agree with you.

Do you think the same about the KVDW Speedster?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Our local pub The Plough Harborne have a 2 group slayer , they run 1 min shots that taste decent , that's how forgiving a machine is with flow and pressure profiling with PiD


Is that shot time on purpose or coz they don't know hat they are doing ? Never asked them for a play ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is that shot time on purpose or coz they don't know hat they are doing ? Never asked them for a play ?


A bit of both , it's a pub after all. ... the machine is as good as the barista but that machine is very forgiving , more so than an expo !

They are too busy for me to get in the way tbh

Their grinder is a mazzer major e . They weigh the bean input after grinding and weight output of shots every so often to check dialled in.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:



> Is that shot time on purpose or coz they don't know hat they are doing ? Never asked them for a play ?


They also run pre infusion for about 30 seconds until drips hit the cup, I didn't ask at what BAR exactly but its all programmable


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> A bit of both , it's a pub after all. ... the machine is as good as the barista but that machine is very forgiving , more so than an expo !
> 
> They are too busy for me to get in the way tbh
> 
> Their grinder is a mazzer major e . They weigh the bean input after grinding and weight output of shots every so often to check dialled in.


Fair enough , big outlay for a pub on a coffee machine !


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Fair enough , big outlay for a pub on a coffee machine !


Yeah , still , they have the best coffee in Harborne and most expensive too !

Some of their latte art would put the Swede to shame tho , showing there is no excuse . But it all depends who's on bar


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why would someone give me one...stupid point in my view. If they did, I would sell it to some drooling idiot who does not know his arse from his elbow.........in a commercial environment a Slayer, Kees etc may be desirable, but who do home users think they would make a ideal home machone. I think some Kees machine visually look nice. I think the Slayer is ugly. It offers me very little that the L1 does not at a fraction of the price.

Pump boys cannot understand why lever boys do not think profiling, pids and the like are important

Each to his own!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Gotta say its probably the one? time I cannot agree with you.
> 
> Do you think the same about the KVDW Speedster?


And I guess this is the delineation between pump orientated and lever orientated users, I sit firmly in the lever field, yet am intrigued by the slayer, just because of its capabilities. Ron why would you not have a lever? Might be similar reasons and rationale but in reverse yo dfk not having the slayer. For the record I prefer the looks of the Kees but there is no denying the capability of the slayer, just a bridge to far in cost for most of us.

Perhaps a mid year raffle for a slayer will happen......


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> I think it is horrible in every way. I probably stand alone as usual but so what?


You're right, it's pig ugly. I've also heard Slayers don't have a great reputation for reliability.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

RoloD said:


> You're right, it's pig ugly. I've also heard Slayers don't have a great reputation for reliability.


That is interesting, you are referring to the early pre prod versions ? as They now have a 1 million shot service interval , there's a live stream of a machine mechanism that's on over 2 million and counting somewhere


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't tuink that is actual shots poured though Gary just the mech without coffee, coffe is going to impact on a machine, however if their claim is a million shit service interval then that is very impressive and will cut down on maintenance costs.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> a million shit service interval.


Whats that? You have to do a million shits before it needs a service??


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Why would someone give me one...stupid point in my view. If they did, I would sell it to some drooling idiot who does not know his arse from his elbow.........in a commercial environment a Slayer, Kees etc may be desirable, but who do home users think they would make a ideal home machone. I think some Kees machine visually look nice. I think the Slayer is ugly. It offers me very little that the L1 does not at a fraction of the price.
> 
> Pump boys cannot understand why lever boys do not think profiling, pids and the like are important
> 
> Each to his own!


Sorry, was meant in a light hearted way and you're right, It makes no sense. I quite like the way it looks and it sounds interesting but I wouldn't spend £6500 on it even if I had the spare cash. I'm not even ready to upgrade from my classic yet but when I do it would likely be to a lever as I know I just wouldn't want to play with temperatures and pressures that much.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Wobin19 said:


> Whats that? You have to do a million shits before it needs a service??


I love iphones


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://sprudge.com/slayer-one-group-melbourne.html

This little beauty has the signature look of a Slayer, but has actually been totally redesigned to a near molecular level. Mr. Prefontaine told us that the group head was originally mechanically activated, and this could cause some issues when the usage volume was high. The new V3 brew group has an electronic three-way solenoid valve, which makes the whole thing a good deal more stable. While the earlier group head had been designed for 50.000 cycles before preventative maintenance, this newly developed little badass is made to go a full one million.

Ongoing for about a month and a half so far, Slayer's robot monkey has been doing a new activation every 6 seconds, 24 hours a day


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep but it is only the lever though you will still need to do servicing of the machine itself


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Agreed but the 'unreliable' history of the machine stemmed from this mechanism, they've now addressed it


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Our local pub The Plough Harborne have a 2 group slayer , they run 1 min shots that taste decent , that's how forgiving a machine is with flow and pressure profiling with PiD


I have tried flat white from Slayer and I enjoyed it very much. Guys from Brew Lab here in Edinburgh have one

http://www.brewlabcoffee.co.uk/ I would recommend them if you are visiting Edinburgh!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the Slayer does offer a lot more than an L1 in terms of controlling the variables of the machine. It is therefore much more of a machine, but equally costs much more.

However, does the home user need/want that ability to programme the machine parameters? Probably not in most cases, but then this was never meant as a home machine. Would I rather have one over an L1, every day of the week, would I pay for one, hell no!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

On a lever there are no variables to control, or should I say that you would wish to control. I think it is funny that all these high end machines are basically emulating levers anyway!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> I think the Slayer does offer a lot more than an L1 in terms of controlling the variables of the machine. It is therefore much more of a machine, but equally costs much more.
> 
> However, does the home user need/want that ability to programme the machine parameters? Probably not in most cases, but then this was never meant as a home machine. Would I rather have one over an L1, every day of the week, would I pay for one, hell no!


Agreed it is much more of a machine,yet the l1 is simple and firkin good which is its charm, but the slayer is absolutely not £4550 more, no chance, no hope, never, would I rather have a slayer, definitely not £ 4550 could get me a speedster here in Italy, then I could have both..........


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Anyone who wants to see one in action/taste coffee from there is one in Bristol at Didn't you do well on Park Row. Owned by a really enthusiastic young couple. They are happy to chat about it and make a decent coffee as well.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

twistywizard said:


> Anyone who wants to see one in action/taste coffee from there is one in Bristol at Didn't you do well on Park Row. Owned by a really enthusiastic young couple. They are happy to chat about it and make a decent coffee as well.


That's very exciting news. Wish I'd known it whne I was there yesterday, but will wander down next time I'm about in a couple of weeks.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I love the looks, and would buy one if I had the cash... but I don't! #turnsonhiscarezza


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Why would someone give me one...stupid point in my view. If they did, I would sell it to some drooling idiot who does not know his arse from his elbow.........in a commercial environment a Slayer, Kees etc may be desirable, but who do home users think they would make a ideal home machone. I think some Kees machine visually look nice. I think the Slayer is ugly. It offers me very little that the L1 does not at a fraction of the price.
> 
> Pump boys cannot understand why lever boys do not think profiling, pids and the like are important
> 
> Each to his own!


Ill be that idiot


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

The speedster would be a great home machine, to be absolutely honest though if I had a lottery win. The only way I could realistically justify a purchase of one of these I'd commission a single group idocompresso/speedster. The point I'm trying to make these machines are for those considerably better of than me. But for now stick your lever boys. I'm happy with what I have.............

For now.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Ill be that idiot


Gary, with pleasure, I formally announce that if anyone gives me a Slayer, of any description, you can have first dibs on it for 15% of its retail value..........


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Still out of my budget but thanks for the consideration ; )


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Neill said:


> I certainly not stretch to one but I think the slayers selling point has always been true pressure profiling which most pump machine don't offer control of. Correct me if I'm wrong. I may very well be wrong!


I don't think they offer true pressure profiling, what they offer (or offered in the past) is a stepped profile, which you can set up via needle valves and engaging solenoids in the line. You can play around with a similar idea by installing a flow valve on the bypass of your pump, that way allows you to change the amount of water going into the group or down the drain. True profiling would be done via pump control, which is doable on gear pumps or the TMFR pump (I've done some work on a profiling rig, which I might resurrect at some point).

Regards,

T.


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

CoffeeDiva said:


> That's very exciting news. Wish I'd known it whne I was there yesterday, but will wander down next time I'm about in a couple of weeks.


They have been there a while now and are starting to get into their stride. Well worth visiting for a coffee


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lucky Bristol! But I bet they don't do that for every shot produced!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not the fastest workflow


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Not the fastest workflow


How about this for a bit quicker-


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Neill said:


> How about this for a but quicker-


Yes the slayer is slow and unreliable


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Yes the slayer is slow and unreliable


So I hear.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, like a production line. Very impressive....love those paddles.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

A cafe with a Slayer that plays Tool! Why have I not emigrated yet? It's definitely not the weather keeping me here anyway!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Spot the spelling mistake in the video...







(spag police here)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

michaelg said:


> A cafe with a Slayer that plays Tool! Why have I not emigrated yet? It's definitely not the weather keeping me here anyway!


Surely the slayer should play ....Slayer ?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I was thinking that - more appropriate tempos of songs for the over-caffeinated! Used to be my housework strategy of a Sunday - large coffee, fast music and get started!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Caffeine bomb by the wildhearts is a must imo


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I think the single group slayer for home use is a crazy price, although i am sure people will buy it... Cool little video from 'Didn't you do well'!


----------

